# Employment cash in hand, wt to do??



## Sakora (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi

I wana assess experience with ACS and DIAC with with working cash in hand money..

therefore, I dont have any secondary prrof like payslip, tax, bank statement etc..

However, my employer is ready to write reference for me..

so guys, does it work with CO??

how to convince CO? in this situation??

or I m thinking to generaate payslip from employer behalf of me????????
does it illegal??

i worked 5 year ago., Does CO verify my employment??

Thnx waiting for reply


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sakora, 

don't fabricate payslips - you won't need them for ACS and you can provide alternative forms of evidence to DIAC. Some recommendations: 

Ask your previous employers to include a clear *breakdown of your salary* in the reference letter and ask them to include that you were paid in cash. The letter should include a reference to the person in the financial department who can verify the cash payments. This person should know about your situation and expect verification calls from ACS/DIAC - they don't happen a lot but it will hurt your credibility if they do check and the person on the other end of the phone is clueless. 

Moreover, your company should have (tax) records about your salary. Ask them if they can provide some statements of income tax paid on your behalf through your employer etc.

Obviously, bank statements or tax return documents would be good to have, too. Are you sure you cannot get a breakdown of regular deposits made through your bank account? 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Sakora (Apr 12, 2013)

thak u very much for prompt responose..

Well, As I told I used to be paid by cash in hand, so obvious I dont have any tax or bank statement record, even if my employer didnt pay tax from my cash, due to cash in hand payment..

However, He is willing to write a reference for me..

for bank statement, salary is very low, I spent all money by myself, so having no account or statement for justification.

wt other proof do u think is justified by DIAC?? IF ACS and DIAC call to employer he is ready to give reference for me. I dont know wt to do in this situation?? coz company is very small, even they visit physically, it may create doubt too as well due to size and product of company, but My employment is 5 yr old, so I guess there is no need to worry about physical checking..

expert advice plz


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

> I m thinking to generaate payslip from employer behalf of me????????
> does it illegal??


 Yes, that is illegal. Don't do that.



> it may create doubt too as well due to size and product of company,


Why? The size of the company doesn't matter, as long as you actually did what you said there.



> My employment is 5 yr old, so I guess there is no need to worry about physical checking..


I wouldn't be too sure about that.

Maybe it might help if you and your employer will make a statutory declaration that you actually worked there. But I don't know if DIAC accepts that.


----------



## Sakora (Apr 12, 2013)

why DIAC cant accept.... 

how to justify employment in short in this circumstance.???? 

any idea Should I go with agent or not?? about this case??

I am relly worried if DIAC refused ??


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Sakora said:


> why DIAC cant accept....
> 
> how to justify employment in short in this circumstance.????
> 
> ...


Get a salary certificate, on similar lines as member Espresso mentioned.
If your annual pay is exempted from tax, you can ask the company to mention so, assuming that TDS (Tax Deducted at Source) is applicable in Phillipines.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

Sakora said:


> why DIAC cant accept....
> 
> how to justify employment in short in this circumstance.????
> 
> ...



An agent cant help you. All employment must be legal ie you paid the appropriate taxes on your income. If you did not you dont have a chance of getting a visa.


----------



## Sakora (Apr 12, 2013)

*k*

thnx shel_ for advice 

thnx juluwarrior for *positive* reply...

To : shel_

wt u think that any country employer cnt give cash hand money, even due slab of tax even my tax was not deducted even if employer gives me appropriate pay...

Many Asian country of employer gives money by cash in hand, even in IT sector..

The only difference is that in Aus there is mandatory to give salary as decided by govt, while there is no such rules in Asian country... Employer can give or exploit many employer for providing low salary, so obvious there is tax exempt.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

Cash in hand is OK so long as you filed and paid any taxes due. If non where due thats OK but you must have filed to report your income. If tax is taken by the employer before giving it you would need to obtain proof of such from the Government. 

It should also have been deposited into your bank so they can see it was going into your account each month or week.

Otherwise people can just claim they have worked in numerous places which they did not.


----------



## Sakora (Apr 12, 2013)

I eloborate my employment more

As i said i got cash in hand salary, with having tax excempted, I got just 10k to 15k salary during 3 yr.. and I didnt deposit in my account due to low salary, all go with spending bread and butter...In other words, I never deposit money into account.

i have only 1 proof to justify that my employer is ready to give reference as much as possible with business card, portfolio etc...


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Sakora said:


> thnx shel_ for advice
> 
> thnx juluwarrior for *positive* reply...
> 
> ...


It might be that you were in the no Tax bracket but you will need to show to DIAC this fact, the best possible thing is to get a clear reference from employer with these
1) you were working in that company for x no of years
2) your salary breakup
3) you were exempt from tax
4) reference of someone in Finance who can verify
5) If possible, something to show that company is legal like tax number of company.


You need to show everything precisely to make them believe your situation, remember the onus is on you.


----------



## Sakora (Apr 12, 2013)

Thnx Yadav

can u eloborate in brief??

all 5 opinion in depth..I just worked with only 1 company for entire duration


----------



## arnav12 (Dec 12, 2016)

Sakora said:


> Thnx Yadav
> 
> can u eloborate in brief??
> 
> all 5 opinion in depth..I just worked with only 1 company for entire duration


Hey Sakora. how are you. I want to know what happened in your case. Have u got grant ?? Did they go through physical verification.


----------

